# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  قهوة (حوارات طريفة  لأعضاء ظريفة)المفرفشين ....الحاصل على فضية حورس 2009

## أهلاوى شديد

*











دا إحنا هنوووووووووووووضحك ضووووووووووووووووووووووحك 










أعضائنا المفرفشين .... 



اللى مش متضايقين ...




والآن ...



مع فاصل من ...















الأكشن ...











والمتعة ..















والإثارة












فقط وحصرياً ... على منتدى أبناء مصر ...






مع محدثكم ...




أهلاوى شديد ... 



الجو عيد ...




والكل إن شاء الله سعيد ....




نبدأ أولى جوالاتنا ...





المثيرة ...




الخطيرة ...





مع أعضائنا المفرفشين ... 















ونفتح مساحة جديدة للضحك والفرفشة ... من صنع إيدينا ... من مواقفنا وردودنا ... وقدرتنا على التأليف ... وعلى إدارة حوار مفرفش بينا وبين بعضينا ... 



فكرة الموضوع ... ماهى إلا أسئلة مفتكسة ... مفرفشة بعيد عن العكننة ... يضعها أعضائنا الكرام لضيف الحلقة ... وعلى ضيف الحلقة تقمص الدور الفكاهى فى شخصيته ... ويترك كل الهموم والغيوم ورا ضهره .. ويدخل هنا فاتح قلبه للحياة والضحك وبس ... 


ملخص الفكرة :-

سأبدأ إن شاء الله بإختيار أول ضيف لينا فى أول حلقة لينا .. وسأقوم بوضع أسئلة من وحى خيالى ... أسألة شقية ومسلية ... وسأدير المقابلة إن شاء الله بنفسى مع عضو أختاره ...

وبعد أن ينتهى الإجابة على الاسئلة (بطريقة مفرفشة)  يختار العضو الذى تم سؤاله عضو أخر ويدير له حوار مفرفش أخر وكأن الموضوع موضوعه إلى أن ينتهى العضو من الإجابة على الاسئلة وتعليقات الضيوف الخفيفة المسلية ... ويختار العضو الذى أجاب عضو أخر ويؤلف أسئلة أخرى وحوار أخر وكل عضو وذوقه وطريقته فى إدارة الموضوع ... ويكون للعضو الوقت الذى يريده مادام هناك ردود عليه ووقت أن يرى أنه انهى الردود على الاسئلة وعلى الضيوف فليقوم بإرسال رسالة خاصة للعضو التالى له وعليه تأليف الاسئلة للعضو الذى يليه وهكذا .... وإن إمتد الوقت عن اكثر من ثلاث ايام بعد الإنتهاء من الردود على الجميع أى ان الموضوع اصبح راكد يمكن لأى عضو أخر ان يدخل يدير الموضوع بنفسه ويؤلف اسئلة جديدة ويرسل لعضو اخر للدخول للإجابة على الاسئلة أو سأقوم بنفسى بذلك إن شاء الله ..... المهم لازم نضحك سواء من الاسئلة المفتكسة او من الاجابات الطريفة  وهنا نرفع شعار (الفرفشة فقط من أجل الضحك هههههههه) ...


أتمنى أن تكون وجهة الموضوع قد اتضحت ... وعلى كل عضو مراسلة العضو الذى يرغب فيه بعد أن ينتهى من الإجابات على الاسئلة والرد على الضيوف وإدارة الموضوع معهم ...


يلا يا أبطال الفرفشة ... عاوزين موضوع أخر نعنشة  


والموضوع ليس مقيد بشكل معين للأسئلة أو بشكل معين للرد على الاسئلة فلكل عضو الحق فى إفتكاس أسئلة من وحى خياله ... وأيضاً الإجابات من وحى الخيال ... فلنخرج عن الواقعية شوية 




والآن مع أولى الضيوف ... 







وضيفتنا النهاردة بدون كلام ... 






لازم نصطبح بيها قبل ما ننام 






ونضحك عليها حتى فى المنام 






عضوة شقية فى ردودها ...







بتعمل اسافين فى أصحابها ....






محدش بيسلم من أذيتها ...





ولا حتى أهل بيتها ..... 






معانا اليوم فى البداية ....






عضوة حكاية ....







بشمهندستنا السكرة ...







مصراوية هانم جدا المنورة ....







يلا إنتظرونا فى الحوار ...





ونرفع الشعار ...




لا للنكد ...




نعم للضحك  





انتظروووووووووووووووووونا 











أخوكم أهلاوى شديد


*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. أهلاوي شديد 


فكرة جميلة وإن شاء الله تكون دمها خفيف 

ومصراوية جداً منورانا كأول ضيف

تسجيل متابعه للحوار

تحياتي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

* ومع أولى لقاءات قهوة المفرفشين 


وطبعاً زى ما عرفنا ضيفتنا ...




اللى تعبت مرارتنا ...




العضوة المستقوية ...





مصراوية المفترية 






يلا يا سارة ... خليكِ معايا ... ونبدأ لقاءات الحوار الهادف ... للضحك حادف ... يلا معايا كده وعاوزين ضحك وفرفشة ....




-- الفقرة الأولى --



ان ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششششششششش >>>> الله يمسيكِ بالخير يا عبير



قوليلى يا مصراوية ... إنتِ دلوقتى مع فقرة التخيل ...

اسسسسسسسسسسسسرحي بخيالك معايا .... اسسسسسسسسسسسسسرحي ...


إنتِ دلوقتي فى سباق عجل ....






وعمالة تجرى ....




وتجرى ...




وتجرى ...






وتجرى ....







وتجرى ...







ومرة واحدة ...






وبدون سابق إنذار ....






رجعتى تجرى ...






وتجرى ...







وتجرى ...











راح قابلك ده 










ردة فعلك بسرعة ايه ؟ 

وهل الراجل ده خريج انهى صالة للحديد  

واسمه ايه بتاع الحديد 

وهل حديدهم أحلى ولا حديد عز الدخيلة ههههههههههه 








-- الفقرة التانية --


ان ان ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششششش >>> الله يصبحك بالخير يا بيروو 




موقف محرج جدا جدا جدا حصلك وإنتِ ...





رايحة الجامعة ...




نازلة من أتوبيس ...




راكبة العجلة بتاعتك ....




رايحة تشترى جبنة رومي ....




جاية ترخمى على أخوكِ سقراط الغلبان ...




اى موقف اى موقف ... اعصرى دماغك وهاتلنا موقف محرج ... لو مافيش ألفي موقف محرج متوقعة إنه يحصلك  ولو مافيش قدرة على التأليف ... إعملي اى موقف محرج وتعالي قوليه هههههههه المهم ما تخنقنيش وتطلعيلي زى الشاطرة بموقف وخلاص  


وترجعي وتقوليلي لو إنتِ فى المكان الأخر يعنى مكان اللى اتعمل معاه الموقف المحرج ده ليكِ ايه هيكون تصرفك ... يعنى لو الموقف المحرج ده مع عم عبده الجزار إعملي نفسك عم عبده الجزار وإحكيلي كنتِ هتتصرفى إزاى  


وبعد ما تفصصي الحكايتين دول ترجعي وتقوليلي تحبي تتحرجي وإنتِ مبسوطة ولا وإنتِ زعلانة وليه ؟ 

وتحبي الإحراج بحري ولا قبلى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه





-- الفقرة الثالثة -- 


والعنب العنب العنب .... أحمر - اخضر - اصفر 



لو إنتِ مكان والدك وسمعتي الأغنية ديه فى ميكروباص وكان معاه أولاده ومراته هل ....


1- هتتحرجي وتحسي على دمك وتشتري للعيال وأمهم نص كيلو عنب 

2- هتكبري دماغك ولا أكنك سمعتي الأغنية وتقولي بس يا حمادة (ملحوظة هامة : حمادة هو الابن الاصغر وبيعيط)

3- هتولعي فى أفا السواق وتقوليله كتكم القرف مليتوا البلد !!!

4- هتطلقي الولية وتخلصي من الموال ده كله ...


مع تعليل الإختيار 







-- الفقرة الرابعة -- 

لو كنتي الأشخاص دول ايه هتعملي يا ترى ...


1- مرتضى منصور 

2- شعبان عبد الرحيم 

3- بيل ابن ام جيتس 

4- تامر جوز شوقية 

5- صلاح أبو دومة >>>> ملحوظة : لازم تخلي بالك من الدومة 






-- الفقرة الخامسة --

أظرف نكتة مرت عليكِ كانت إيه ؟

اغتت نكتة مرت عليكِ كانت ايه ؟؟ وبلاش اغتت اوى يعنى عشان مش طالبة نغير المرارة 

ارخم نكتة مرت عليكِ كانت ايه ؟ زى اللى قبله 


لو قولنا لك ألفي أى نكتة دلوقتى سواء حلوة رخمة غتتة هتقولي ايه >>> ما تخافيش هنضحك مجاملة اصلها كده كده هتطلع رخمة زى نكت شفيق بتاع تامر وشوقية كده 







-- الفقرة السادسة --


مساحتك وفرصتك وجت لحد عندك ... 


هنا بقى عاوزين اى حاجة منك تعبري بيها عن اى حاجة فى اى حاجة ...

المهم تضحكي الناس الغلبانة اللى هنا

ورينا هتعملي ايه بقى ..


ملحوظة : ممنوع الشألبظات فى الموضوع 







-- الفقرة السابعة --

إن شاء الله المرة الجاية لو فيها مرة جاية يعنى  






يلا منتظرين أول ضيفة لينا 


اسئلة سهلة جداً أهي*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
					





الأخ الفاضل .. أهلاوي شديد 


فكرة جميلة وإن شاء الله تكون دمها خفيف 

ومصراوية جداً منورانا كأول ضيف

تسجيل متابعه للحوار

تحياتي



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب


أهلا بالباشا أيمن خطاب 

نورت القهوة ياغالى 

واحد سحلب سكر زغزغة زيادة لأيمن بسرعة يا جدع  

أهلاً بيك وبمتابعتك وإن شاء الله يجي عليك الدور فى مرة من المرات .. حضر نفسك ...

تقبل وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوك أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*ياسلاااااااااااااااام علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك ... فــكره حلــوه .. وتنمى الغلاااااااااااسه اكتر واكتر .. وتنمي الخيال والابداع الرعب والتراجيديا بس على فكره انا باحب بوليود اكتر من هوليود  لاني طول الفيلم عماله اضحك ههههههههههههههههههه .. 

ومتشكرين يا فندم على الفكره الشدييييييييده كتير اووي 



بس برده مش شديد* 
وبانتظــآآرك يا ساارونه ..  :Afro:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> * ومع أولى لقاءات قهوة المفرفشين* 
> 
> 
> 
> *وطبعاً زى ما عرفنا ضيفتنا ...* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اللى تعبت مرارتنا ...* 
> ...


أنا جييييييييييييت ولا الهوا رماني 


علي وشي وكفاني يا سيدي 


كركشنجي دبح كبشه يا محلا مرقة لحم كبشه 


وهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


دنيا 


دي المقدمة طبعاً 


ندخل بقي علي الزُبَد 









> -- *الفقرة الأولى --*





> *ان ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششششششششش >>>> الله يمسيكِ بالخير يا عبير*
> 
> 
> 
> *قوليلى يا مصراوية ... إنتِ دلوقتى مع فقرة التخيل ...* 
> *اسسسسسسسسسسسسرحي بخيالك معايا .... اسسسسسسسسسسسسسرحي ...* 
> 
> *إنتِ دلوقتي فى سباق عجل ....* 
> 
> ...


**

*يا لهووووووون مش منكن أبداً* 

*تفتكروا رد فعلي إيه قصدي رد فعل أي بنت إيه لما تشوف فتي أحلامها الجسور البسور القسور الشسور* 

*واقف قصادها طبعاً هتنزل من بؤي دموع الفرحة علي طول وهغني وأقوله " حبيبي أنح أنح والحب ظاظا أول ما أشوفه أتنح ويزيد لظاظة "*

*وأنا هتمني إيه أكثر من واحد بيحب الجبنة يعني هيأكلني لانشون بطعم البسطرمه والفراخ كل يوم* 

*وكمان بيقرقض في الخشب ده أنا جاتلي كرشة نفس من كتر الفرحة يا خراشي* 

*ده حتي لما أتخانق معاه وحب يسيب البيت آخره مصيدة* 

*ولو إتخنقت منه هحطله سم فران في الأكل ولا حد يقدر يقوللي تلت التلاتة كام* 

*ويا ويله لو مشي مع واحدة من ورايا* 

*هجيب شلة قطط ونقعد نزفه ونقوله* 

*" بالصلاة عالنبي نحن النسوة هنقاطع الرجالة بالمرة* 

*يسيبونا عشان فارة ما تسوى زي القرع يمدوا لبره شايلين الطين تررم تررم وياريت عاجبين تررم تررم وزعيق وخناق تقلب بطلاق "* 

*لامؤاخذة أصل أنا إندمجت* 


*الله يمسيكي بالخير يا بيروووووووووووو*













> *-- الفقرة التانية --*





> *ان ان ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششششش >>> الله يصبحك بالخير يا بيروو* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *موقف محرج جدا جدا جدا حصلك وإنتِ ...* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*آآآآآآهن ثم آآآآهن ثم آآآآآآخن ثم آآآآآآه* 

*ثم وا حسرتاه* 


*جيت عالوجيعة يا يؤيؤ يا خوية* 


*أنا في مرة كنت رايحة كوالالامبور علي طيارة الساعة سبعة إلا نص وخمسة من مطار خالتي أم حنفي كنت رايحة المدرسة اللي في ششيكاغو جنب الترعة دي عارفها* 


*المهم ركبت الميكروباص وإذ فجأةً لقيت حد بيزعق في الشارع ويقول حااااااااااااااااااسب علي طريقة " ينصر دينك يا أستاذ نفيسة " المهم واحدة ست من اللي هي وزن الفراشة دول عارفينهم ركبت جنبي تقريبا علي رجلي وكانت هي قاعدة جنب الباب المهم جيت نازلة الكلية فهي مفيش فراغ يسمح إني أعدي من قصادها فقلتلها بكل أدب وكياسة بعذ إذن حضرتك عاوزة أنزل* 


*قالتلي " ما تنزلي يا ختي !!!!" أنا يتقاللي يا ختي ما علينا قلتلها إزاي بس يا طنت بعد إذنك عشان أنا هتأخر عالشغل* 


*ترد وتقوللي " ما المكان واسع أهو يا ختي " تاني بتقوللي ياختي !!!!!!!!*


*فقررت إني إني أتخانق معاها قصدي أنط من الباب وخلاص " أتخانق مع مين يابا إنها تأكل خروفين علي العشاء"*


*المهم نطيت والحمد لله البراشوت إتفتح علي آخر لحظة ولقيت نفسي مكفية علي وشي في الشارع* 


*وكان شكلي براقع خالص في الشارع* 


*بس الحمد لله لحقت الولاد في المدرسة وعملتلهم الأكل وذاكرتلهم كمان* 


*هي دي ضريبة الشهرة* 



*بس أنا لو في مكانها بقي* 


*وبعدين لقيتني بقوللي لو سمحتي عاوزة أنزل* 


*كنت هقول لنفسي ما تنزلي يا ختي هو انا حايشاكي* 


*هقوم قايلة لنفسي " أنا يتقاللي ياختي !ما علينا"*


*وبعدين هقوم قايلالي طب إزاي يعني يا طنت عديني لو سمحتي عشان عاوزة ألحق الأتوبيس هقوم ردة عليه بكل بجاحة وأقول " جرى إيه ياختي ما المكان واسع أهو ما تتمختري كده وتورينا جمال خطوتك " بعدين هفكر أتخانق معايا ولا أنط من الباب فقبل ما أفكر هلاقيني شايلاني من قفايا ورمياني في الشارع والعاقبة عندكم في المسرات* 


*بس عارفين المشكلة في الموضوع ده مش فيه* 


*ولا في الست المشكلة في السواق اللي قاعد قدام* 


*يقوللي " ما تنزلي يا أبلة " الراجل ده يا إما أحول يا إما مستحول والحقيقة أنا أرجح إنه يكون مستحول لأن اللي يشوف طنت دي يستحول ويستعمى ويلطم ويغمن عليه كمان* 


*أما بقي عن نوع الإحراج اللي بفضله* 


*بحبه يبقي بالمايونيز ومش سبايسي*


*وميكونش معاه بيبسي عشان مقاطعة* 













> *-- الفقرة الثالثة --*





> *والعنب العنب العنب .... أحمر - اخضر - اصفر* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *لو إنتِ مكان والدك وسمعتي الأغنية ديه فى ميكروباص وكان معاه أولاده ومراته هل ....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




*والله أنا هختار الخيار الخامس لأني مبحبش الجزر نهائي* 


*وعشان كده أنا نظري ضعف ولابسة نظارة بسنادات* 


*أصل يعني أنا مش ممكن آكل حاجة لونها برتقالي لسبب لأني مش بحب الفاكهة اللي بتغير من إخواتها يعني البرتقال هو اللي لونه لازم يبقي برتقالي بس والجزر يبقي لونه جزرالي والبلح بلحالي والعنب العنب العنب لونه عنبالي عنبالي عنبالي ولا إنت داري باللي جرالي والليالي* 


*هتعمل إيه فينا الليالي حبنا أكبر وأكبر من الليالي ليالي قلبي داب مالشوق ليالي ليااااااااالي وحالي مهوش حالي وبناديك وكفاية كده بقي ياض* 








> *-- الفقرة الرابعة --*





> *لو كنتي الأشخاص دول ايه هتعملي يا ترى* ...





*1- مرتضى منصور* 

*هفتح نادي الأهلي والزمالك علي بعض وأسميه نادي* 

*" البطيخة القرعة "* 


*2- شعبان عبد الرحيم* 

*هطور نفسي جامد جداً لحد لما أقدر آخد لقب " رمضان عبد الرحيم " عن جدارة يعني*


*3- بيل ابن ام جيتس*

*طبعاً هروح أزور أمي وآخد بالي منها وأقعد جنبها يعني أنا مش ممكن أفضل كده مروحلهاش لحد ما يسموني بيل إبن مجيتس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*لازم آخد بالي منها عشان يسموني بيل إبن أم جيت* 


*4- تامر جوز شوقية* 

*في حاجة إسمها كده أنا أعرف تامر جوز هند*

*أو شوقية جوزة الطيب يا لهوي هو تامر طلق هند وشوقية خلعت الطيب وإتجوزوا بعض !!!!*

*الله يكرمك يا ماجد إتأكدلي من الموضوع ده عشان الشقة من حق الزوجة فياتري شوقية هتاخد شقة هند وهند هتاخد شقة شوقية دي تبقي مصيبة لأن كل واحدة ساكنة جنب شغلها يعني ممكن يرجعوا البيت متأخر وميعملوش الغدا ويتطلقوا تاني وكده تبقي التالتة تابتة ومينفعش يرجعوا لبعض تاني* 

*الله يكرمك إتأكد وإبقي قوللي* 


*5- صلاح أبو دومة >>>> ملحوظة : لازم تخلي بالك من الدومة* 

*آه عارفاه مش ده اللي غنى دومة مين ودومة مين دومة*

*ولاد مصر الحلوين عارفاه لو كنت مكانه بقي* 

*كنت هنزل شريط جديد بقي وأروش وأغير التك تك بتاعي وجيل بقي وحركات عشان أعجب البنات* 










> *-- الفقرة الخامسة --*





> *أظرف نكتة مرت عليكِ كانت إيه ؟*
> 
> *اغتت نكتة مرت عليكِ كانت ايه ؟؟ وبلاش اغتت اوى يعنى عشان مش طالبة نغير المرارة*  
> *ارخم نكتة مرت عليكِ كانت ايه ؟ زى اللى قبله*  
> 
> *لو قولنا لك ألفي أى نكتة دلوقتى سواء حلوة رخمة غتتة هتقولي ايه >>> ما تخافيش هنضحك مجاملة اصلها كده كده هتطلع رخمة زى نكت شفيق بتاع تامر وشوقية كده*


*أظرف نكتة " مرة واحد جه يعمل باربك يو عمل* 

*باربك مي "*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها*

*أرخم نكتة بقي " مرة واحد لقي باربك مي رجعه تاني باربك يو "* 

*إيه الرخامة دي رخم قوي مش كده*  :Busted Red: 


*إمممممم أالف نكتة* 

*مرة بطيخة عملت عملية تجميل بقت وزيخة* 

*نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها*

*هوهوهوهوهوهوهوه*

*هيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*














> *-- الفقرة السادسة --*





> *مساحتك وفرصتك وجت لحد عندك ...* 
> 
> 
> *هنا بقى عاوزين اى حاجة منك تعبري بيها عن اى حاجة فى اى حاجة ...* 
> *المهم تضحكي الناس الغلبانة اللى هنا* 
> *ورينا هتعملي ايه بقى ..* 
> 
> *ملحوظة : ممنوع الشألبظات فى الموضوع*


 



*لا لا لا إلا كده* 


*يعني أنا مش بحب حد يقيد حركتي أنا أتشألط زي ما أنا عاوزة حبة فوق وحبة تحت*


*آآآآآآه أنا ورايا سقراط ياكل الزلط* 


*واللي ميعرفش مين سقراط أعرفه*


*سقراط الفتي الوطواط اللي بينام بليل عالبلاط ويصحى الصبح* 


*يلبس الكوتش أبو رباط واد دماغه عاوزة تعديلات* 


*وبيهوى الباندات والإيقافات وشايف إن الكور الحمرات شكلها أشيك بكثير من الخضرات* 


*عرفتوا مين هو سقراط* 


*يعني اللي بيخاف يطلع بره* 


*واللي مبيخافش برده هيطلع بره* 










> *-- الفقرة السابعة --*





> *إن شاء الله المرة الجاية لو فيها مرة جاية يعنى * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *يلا منتظرين أول ضيفة لينا*  
> 
> ...





*ما أنا جيت أهو أجي تاني إزاي يعني إيه البواخة دي* 


*كتكوا نيلة مليتوا البلد* 


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## M!sS Roro

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه حلــوووووه يا ساارونه ,,  ..

دمك شـربــآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت  .. 

ابقي سلميلي على الست اللطيفه الجميله التخينه الي كانت قاعده جنيك يااااااااااااا خـــــتشي.. هههههههههههههههههههاي* ..

----------


## طائر الشرق

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خيار موفق يا ض يا ماجد 2 كيلو قتة وجزر للباشمهندسة يا واد من على الرف وحطهم فى كيسة سمرا

وخد منها 3 جنيهات  واحد ليك وواحد ليا واحد لمين؟

قول بقى

هانطلك كل يوم هنا   هاتلقينى  ناطط حتى فى بنطلونك  اهو الواحد يمكن يطلع بمنديل كلنكس ولا حاجة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M!sS Roro
					

ياسلاااااااااااااااام علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك ... فــكره حلــوه .. وتنمى الغلاااااااااااسه اكتر واكتر .. وتنمي الخيال والابداع الرعب والتراجيديا بس على فكره انا باحب بوليود اكتر من هوليود  لاني طول الفيلم عماله اضحك ههههههههههههههههههه .. 

ومتشكرين يا فندم على الفكره الشدييييييييده كتير اووي 



بس برده مش شديد 
وبانتظــآآرك يا ساارونه .. 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى ماشي .. تلت اربع كلامك رصاص على فكرة  

بس يلا هنعديها عشان الجمهور يستمتع  

وإحنا هنا بندرب الغلسيين والرخمين والمفرفشين كله كله هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا حضرى نفسك يمكن يكون دورك قريب يا شابة   

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ألف شكر على مرورك يا رورو هانم وأهلاً بيكِ دايماً فى قهوة المفرفشين ...

أهلاوي شديد >>>> شديد غصب عن حد فى بالي كده  

*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصراويةجدا
					

أنا جييييييييييييت ولا الهوا رماني 


علي وشي وكفاني يا سيدي 


كركشنجي دبح كبشه يا محلا مرقة لحم كبشه 


وهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


دنيا 


دي المقدمة طبعاً 


ندخل بقي علي الزُبَد 









يا لهووووووون مش منكن أبداً 

تفتكروا رد فعلي إيه قصدي رد فعل أي بنت إيه لما تشوف فتي أحلامها الجسور البسور القسور الشسور 

واقف قصادها طبعاً هتنزل من بؤي دموع الفرحة علي طول وهغني وأقوله " حبيبي أنح أنح والحب ظاظا أول ما أشوفه أتنح ويزيد لظاظة "

وأنا هتمني إيه أكثر من واحد بيحب الجبنة يعني هيأكلني لانشون بطعم البسطرمه والفراخ كل يوم 

وكمان بيقرقض في الخشب ده أنا جاتلي كرشة نفس من كتر الفرحة يا خراشي 

ده حتي لما أتخانق معاه وحب يسيب البيت آخره مصيدة 

ولو إتخنقت منه هحطله سم فران في الأكل ولا حد يقدر يقوللي تلت التلاتة كام 

ويا ويله لو مشي مع واحدة من ورايا 

هجيب شلة قطط ونقعد نزفه ونقوله 

" بالصلاة عالنبي نحن النسوة هنقاطع الرجالة بالمرة 

يسيبونا عشان فارة ما تسوى زي القرع يمدوا لبره شايلين الطين تررم تررم وياريت عاجبين تررم تررم وزعيق وخناق تقلب بطلاق " 

لامؤاخذة أصل أنا إندمجت 


الله يمسيكي بالخير يا بيروووووووووووو













آآآآآآهن ثم آآآآهن ثم آآآآآآخن ثم آآآآآآه 

ثم وا حسرتاه 


جيت عالوجيعة يا يؤيؤ يا خوية 


أنا في مرة كنت رايحة كوالالامبور علي طيارة الساعة سبعة إلا نص وخمسة من مطار خالتي أم حنفي كنت رايحة المدرسة اللي في ششيكاغو جنب الترعة دي عارفها 


المهم ركبت الميكروباص وإذ فجأةً لقيت حد بيزعق في الشارع ويقول حااااااااااااااااااسب علي طريقة " ينصر دينك يا أستاذ نفيسة " المهم واحدة ست من اللي هي وزن الفراشة دول عارفينهم ركبت جنبي تقريبا علي رجلي وكانت هي قاعدة جنب الباب المهم جيت نازلة الكلية فهي مفيش فراغ يسمح إني أعدي من قصادها فقلتلها بكل أدب وكياسة بعذ إذن حضرتك عاوزة أنزل 


قالتلي " ما تنزلي يا ختي !!!!" أنا يتقاللي يا ختي ما علينا قلتلها إزاي بس يا طنت بعد إذنك عشان أنا هتأخر عالشغل 


ترد وتقوللي " ما المكان واسع أهو يا ختي " تاني بتقوللي ياختي !!!!!!!!


فقررت إني إني أتخانق معاها قصدي أنط من الباب وخلاص " أتخانق مع مين يابا إنها تأكل خروفين علي العشاء"


المهم نطيت والحمد لله البراشوت إتفتح علي آخر لحظة ولقيت نفسي مكفية علي وشي في الشارع 


وكان شكلي براقع خالص في الشارع 


بس الحمد لله لحقت الولاد في المدرسة وعملتلهم الأكل وذاكرتلهم كمان 


هي دي ضريبة الشهرة 



بس أنا لو في مكانها بقي 


وبعدين لقيتني بقوللي لو سمحتي عاوزة أنزل 


كنت هقول لنفسي ما تنزلي يا ختي هو انا حايشاكي 


هقوم قايلة لنفسي " أنا يتقاللي ياختي !ما علينا"


وبعدين هقوم قايلالي طب إزاي يعني يا طنت عديني لو سمحتي عشان عاوزة ألحق الأتوبيس هقوم ردة عليه بكل بجاحة وأقول " جرى إيه ياختي ما المكان واسع أهو ما تتمختري كده وتورينا جمال خطوتك " بعدين هفكر أتخانق معايا ولا أنط من الباب فقبل ما أفكر هلاقيني شايلاني من قفايا ورمياني في الشارع والعاقبة عندكم في المسرات 


بس عارفين المشكلة في الموضوع ده مش فيه 


ولا في الست المشكلة في السواق اللي قاعد قدام 


يقوللي " ما تنزلي يا أبلة " الراجل ده يا إما أحول يا إما مستحول والحقيقة أنا أرجح إنه يكون مستحول لأن اللي يشوف طنت دي يستحول ويستعمى ويلطم ويغمن عليه كمان 


أما بقي عن نوع الإحراج اللي بفضله 


بحبه يبقي بالمايونيز ومش سبايسي


وميكونش معاه بيبسي عشان مقاطعة 

















والله أنا هختار الخيار الخامس لأني مبحبش الجزر نهائي 


وعشان كده أنا نظري ضعف ولابسة نظارة بسنادات 


أصل يعني أنا مش ممكن آكل حاجة لونها برتقالي لسبب لأني مش بحب الفاكهة اللي بتغير من إخواتها يعني البرتقال هو اللي لونه لازم يبقي برتقالي بس والجزر يبقي لونه جزرالي والبلح بلحالي والعنب العنب العنب لونه عنبالي عنبالي عنبالي ولا إنت داري باللي جرالي والليالي 


هتعمل إيه فينا الليالي حبنا أكبر وأكبر من الليالي ليالي قلبي داب مالشوق ليالي ليااااااااالي وحالي مهوش حالي وبناديك وكفاية كده بقي ياض 









1- مرتضى منصور 

هفتح نادي الأهلي والزمالك علي بعض وأسميه نادي 

" البطيخة القرعة " 


2- شعبان عبد الرحيم 

هطور نفسي جامد جداً لحد لما أقدر آخد لقب " رمضان عبد الرحيم " عن جدارة يعني


3- بيل ابن ام جيتس

طبعاً هروح أزور أمي وآخد بالي منها وأقعد جنبها يعني أنا مش ممكن أفضل كده مروحلهاش لحد ما يسموني بيل إبن مجيتس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لازم آخد بالي منها عشان يسموني بيل إبن أم جيت 


4- تامر جوز شوقية 

في حاجة إسمها كده أنا أعرف تامر جوز هند

أو شوقية جوزة الطيب يا لهوي هو تامر طلق هند وشوقية خلعت الطيب وإتجوزوا بعض !!!!

الله يكرمك يا ماجد إتأكدلي من الموضوع ده عشان الشقة من حق الزوجة فياتري شوقية هتاخد شقة هند وهند هتاخد شقة شوقية دي تبقي مصيبة لأن كل واحدة ساكنة جنب شغلها يعني ممكن يرجعوا البيت متأخر وميعملوش الغدا ويتطلقوا تاني وكده تبقي التالتة تابتة ومينفعش يرجعوا لبعض تاني 

الله يكرمك إتأكد وإبقي قوللي 


5- صلاح أبو دومة >>>> ملحوظة : لازم تخلي بالك من الدومة 

آه عارفاه مش ده اللي غنى دومة مين ودومة مين دومة

ولاد مصر الحلوين عارفاه لو كنت مكانه بقي 

كنت هنزل شريط جديد بقي وأروش وأغير التك تك بتاعي وجيل بقي وحركات عشان أعجب البنات 









أظرف نكتة " مرة واحد جه يعمل باربك يو عمل 

باربك مي "

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

أرخم نكتة بقي " مرة واحد لقي باربك مي رجعه تاني باربك يو " 

إيه الرخامة دي رخم قوي مش كده 


إمممممم أالف نكتة 

مرة بطيخة عملت عملية تجميل بقت وزيخة 

نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

هوهوهوهوهوهوهوه

هيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

















لا لا لا إلا كده 


يعني أنا مش بحب حد يقيد حركتي أنا أتشألط زي ما أنا عاوزة حبة فوق وحبة تحت


آآآآآآه أنا ورايا سقراط ياكل الزلط 


واللي ميعرفش مين سقراط أعرفه


سقراط الفتي الوطواط اللي بينام بليل عالبلاط ويصحى الصبح 


يلبس الكوتش أبو رباط واد دماغه عاوزة تعديلات 


وبيهوى الباندات والإيقافات وشايف إن الكور الحمرات شكلها أشيك بكثير من الخضرات 


عرفتوا مين هو سقراط 


يعني اللي بيخاف يطلع بره 


واللي مبيخافش برده هيطلع بره 










ما أنا جيت أهو أجي تاني إزاي يعني إيه البواخة دي 


كتكوا نيلة مليتوا البلد 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه








هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههه

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


زى الفررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررن 


بس ابووووووووووووووووس ايييييييييييييييييييييييدك بلاش نكت تانى انا آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف مش هسأل السؤال ده تانى   


وبعدين إزاى إنتِ مش عديتي من الست التخينة إنتِ هتألفي علينا ... 

دا من معلومات مؤكدة وواضحة وصريحة إن مصراوية جدا بيشوفوها بميكروسكوب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يبقى إزاى مش عارفة تعدى بس  


أجابات نموذجية فى أول حلقة تنم عن عقلية مهيسة لوحدها وأنا برىء منها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههه

ربنا يستر ومش تجنن لنا الزوار هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا خليكِ جاهزة للـ Round اللى بعده ...

بس ارجووووووووووووووووووووكِ بلاششششششششششششش نكتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تاني ... غلطة عمري هههههههههههههههههههههه مش هطلب تانى خلاص  



يلا إستعدي للى جاى 


وأهلاً بيكِ يا سارة ...

نورتينا 


[/CENTER]*

----------


## jasmine rose

الموضوع جميل تسلم إيدك أهلاوي..  :good: 

يلا ورينا الهمة عايزين أكتر  :y:

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
اخى العزيز اهلااوى احييك لكل موضوعاتك اللطيفه الظريفه..
اسجل اعجابى بالموضوع ..
واتابعك جيدا بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..
تقبل مرورى..

----------


## أم بودو

موضوع لذيذ يا اخى الكريم

خصوصا الاخت الفاضلة مصراوية جدا 

هههههههههه

عريس الغفلة موضوع جيد جدا  :good: 

 منتظرة باقى الحلقات

تسلم ايدك

----------


## نبع الوفاء

الله الله الله 

على الاسئلة الجامدة يا ماجد 

لا وايه اجوبة صافيولا حقيقي حلوة موووت 

ولا طباخ الرئيس دي اختيار جميل جدا يا اهلاوي 

والله عمالة اتخيل صافيولا بحجم طلعت زكريا  ههههههههههههههههههههه

يا الله في انتظار الاجوبة .. واسئلة تانية يا ماجد 

:

تحياتي لكم يا أحلى منشط وضيف  '' أهلاوي .. صافيولا ''

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا ماجد

اتق الله   ::sh:: 

المفروض تعمل تنوية  :Banned2: 

يعني تقول مع بداية الأسئلة

إن مينفعش حد يقرا الموضوع ده

لا قبل الغدا  :Wacko: 

و لا بعد العشا  :: 

و لا قبل الفطار و الغدا و العشا  :: 

يعني خوفا على الصحة العامة

و بعدين ..فين التحذير بإن كل عضو يجيب ساتر معاه  :: 

مش مستضيف صافيولا!!!!!!!!!!  :: 

يعني ممكن شوكة كده..معلقة كده..تطير في وشوشنا  :;): 

و انت عارف.........صافيولا مرعب في المطبخ

موضوع الرز بلبن ده..كل الشعب البورسعيدي عارفه  :: 

مهو الاستاذ يا جماعة كان مئانسنا في بورسعيد أربع سنين  :: 

أيوة ..أيوة..هم الأربع سنين اللي كان في حالات خطف الحمير..و يلاقوا تاني يوم الراس مرمية في الشارع  :: 

مش عايزين نتكلم في الموضوع ده

ما علينا..الحقيقة

بناء على طلب الشعب البورسعيدي بالكامل

المحافظ وصى على صافيولا..عشان يرجع بلدهم..و ترجع بورسعيد

ناضرة..جميلة..حرة.. :: 

و لا عزاء لأهل العريش  :: 

شوفوا رغم الذكريات الحلوة دي..

نسيت أقول إن الموضوع هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل..تجاوزا عن فقرة أخينا صافيولا  ::  :: 

و أسئلة ماجد راااااااائعة و تضحك فعلالالالالالالالالالالا   :: 

في انتظار المزيد

خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

 ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					

معاك يا صافيولا

بس ياريت مايك برز بلبن ومكسرات


ومعاك واحد كايك رز بلبن لبودو وخال بودو على طول يا جدع وصلحه  

يهمنا شبع العميل*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صافيولا
					

يا مساء التوريط ياعم اهلاوي منور المطبخ وعالم السحر والجان يا سيدي


بس من فضلك ماتقولش افتكاسات طبخاتي اكبر من كده بكتير والكل في المستشفيات بيشهدوا بكده


سواء اللي ربنا كرمهم وفاقوا من الغيبوبه او اللي لسه في حاله سبات


وهوايه الطبخ دي من زمان ايام لما كنت في الجامعه صحابي اللي ماشفتش ولا واحد منهم من بعد التخرج 


يقولولك مين هو صافيولا يعني الحكايه مش سايبه


عموما تعال يا سيدي امتعك بطبخاتي قصدي نجاوبك علي اسئلتك







ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه المواقف كتيره يا سيدي بس عموما هاقولك علي حياتي وذكرياتي مع المطبخ


احنا كنا مجموعه اصحاب مع بعض عايشين طبعا في شقه ده ايام الجامعه وطبعا كنت المسئول الخطير


علي المطبخ والطبخ 


سمعت انت عن جورج سيدهم طبعا لما كان قسم ذره وخصوصا لما كان بيقفل علي نفسه


المعمل وهاتك يا تحضير ولما كانو بيسألو ليه الاصوات والحاجت اللي بنسمعها دي يقولك ده بيحضر ذره


كان رهيب زيي كده


عموما نرجع للمعمل بتاعي قصدي المطبخ ادخل من هنا وحاله سكون رهيب تحصل في الشقه كنت خبير طبخ اكيد


وعبقري في مجالي وكل المؤهلات دي بتخليني ابتكر انواع جديده من الطبخات طبعا العيال من الجوع بتاكل ياعيني


ومش بتسأل عن اي حاجه هم يشتروا الطلبات والعبد لله التحمير والتسبيك والتفجير عليا


اول طبخه عملتها حسب الامكانيات كانت عباره عن بطاطس ياخي البطاطس زمان كانت حلوه كده ومش محتاجه تقشير


يادوبك كتر خيرك لو غسلتها دي طبعا حاجه مهمه بالنسبه للي مستعجل يعني تمسك السكينه كده وتروح ضارب البطاطسايه ضربه معلم تروح قاسمها حتتين 


الحجم ده معقول مع شباب مطحونه من صباح ربنا معاكسات قصدي محاضرات العيال بترجع ياعيني عليهم شكلهم يصعب علي الكافر


علشان كده بحب اعمل معاهم الواجب في الاكل واغذيهم كويس بس ياخي العيال بيخسو ماعرفش ليه واحد منهم


جيت اصحيه مالقتوش


والتاني افتكرته ملايه روحت مطبقه وحاطه علي طرف السرير وبعدين حسيت الملايه بتزحف طلع محمد 


وماحدش بقي يسالني محمد مين ده واحد صاحبي كان مليان كده ومكلبظ زي مانتو شايفين اخرته


نرجع للبطاطسايه هم يادوبك كلهم بطاطستين بس ااقولك ايه علي جمالهم وحجمهم كانك مشتري كرنبه وبطيخه مع بعض


واحده في حجم دي والتانيه في حجم دي زي ماتقول العيال بتكسل لما تروح تنقي وبتكبر وبتروح خابطه بطاطستين يعملو اتنين تلاته كيلو ااقل واجب


سيبك بقي من طريقه الطبخ نفسها وخد الخلاصه الشكل العام للطبق كان بيكون عامل ازاي خد عندك


لو جبت شويه طينه من الارض بس مش اي ارض انت تنقي الارض اللي تحسها مبلوله كده ولونها اخضر تروح مادد ايدك


وواخدلك كبشه طينه مع شويه طحالب بتاعت بحر وبراده حديد يكون مر علي الصدي بتاعها شهرين وتروح عاجنهم في بعض


اهو ده بقي نفس شكل الطبق بتاعي خصوصا لما عملت مقارنه بينهم بس معلش بقي الفرق في الطعم والحكايه نفس 


من الاخر العيال دول ربنا بيحبهم وامهم داعيالهم والله بص من حسن حظي وحظهم المستشفي مافيش بيني وبينها عشره متر


ولما رحت بيهم بعد حاله الاسهال اللي حصلت ماكانش حد يستجري ينطق بكلمه قدام حد انا المتحدث الرسمي بتاعهم


او عموما ماحدش قادر ينطق كل اللي طلع عليهم انهم ماسكين بطنهم وخلاص وعمال داخلين خارجين من الحمام


طبعا مع بعض عموما ماكنتش باعلق علي كده اكيد ثواب الجماعه بيفرق كتير


عموما انا قلبي ابيض ومارضتش ارميها علي الراجل بتاع الكشك اللي تحت العماره واحبسه واقول ان الطرشي بتاعه مسمم


لميت الدور من الاخر 


عالم مفتريه ياخي


ياخي المواقف كتير انا زهقت منهم اصلا عموما موقف سريعا كده حصل


انا طبعا عيب لما ااقول ماعرفش اعمل حاجه علشان كده لما كان حد بيسألني بتعرف تعمل كذا ااقول طبعااااا


العيال نفسهم يحلو ياعيني قالولي يابو حميد عاوزين نحلي قلت واجب


قالو عاوزين رز بلبن


قلت ياخبر ابيض دي حاجه بسيطه ده اجمل طبق باعمله انزل يابني انت وهو هاتو لبن والرز ربنا مكتره هنا


والعيال كتير وهاتك يارز يامعلم مليت الحله ورحت رامي في قلبها اللبن اللي جابوه بعد مالمو تمنه من بعض


المهم اني بعد كده بكتير لما روحت سالت والدتي بتعملي الرز باللبن ازاي قالت لي انه بيتعمل الرز بميه الاول علشان يطري 


عمليه سلق مش اكتر وبعدين بتحط شويه اللبن ياخد مع الرز ساعتها استوعبت بقي اللي حصل وانا عمال اعمل الرز بلبن للعيال


كل ماحط كيلو لبن يطير اروح مزعق للعيال يخرب بيوتكم انزلو هاتو لبن العيال ياعيني يجرو الطبخه هاتبوظ وانا بازعق


يعني احتمال تروح عليهم العيال ياعيني ضيعو فلوس الشهر بتاعهم علي اللبن اللي اشتروه يومها فين وفين لما الرز


استوي باللبن نص الرز كان ماسك في الحله من تحت طبعا حاولت اشيله بكل الوسائل فشلت يومها اكتشفت ان في علاقه وطيده بين اللي انا عملته وبين الجبس


عموما العيال كلت الرز باللبن ويومها اتذكر اني قعدت تلات ساعات ادور عليهم في الشارع شكلهم كانو بيحتفلو


ماعلينا نخش علي السؤال التاني







طبعا الحلل كان ليها دور كبير في حياتي اكيد منعتني اني اخد جزا وانا في الجيش لما استخبيت في اذان الفول


لما كان الصول بيجري يدور علينا 


كمان كانت بتعمل صوت جميل بحبه وانا بارمي الحلل اللي مش عاوزه تنضف من اللي كنت باعمله خصوصا


لما تنزل علي الاسفلت


المعالق بقي ياسيدي كانت متعدده الاستخدام كنا لما نيجي نمسح الشقه ونلاقي كلاكيع كده مش عاوزه تطلع


كنت تلاقينا زي الفنانين اللي قاعدين علي الارض بيرسمو ويحكو الكلاكيع دي موسيقي عذبه والشكل الجمالي رائع


ده غير ان العيال كان عندهم ميول للفن والطرب وكانو اوقات بيعذفو الحان فشر بيتهوفن ومرات لما يسخنو مع الدرامزات


كانو بيجيبو غطا الحله وهاتك يا اندماج


ايييييه ذكريات الله يجازيك يا اهلاوي


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا من رأيى تعمل بطاطس بالرز بلبن هتبقى نيو لوك طبيخ جامد جدا ما حصلش 

الله يكون فى عون أصحابك ياعمونا دول بقى اللى يطلق عليهم حمالين الأسية 

وعلى كده كان متأمن عليهم ولا قضوها مستشفيات على حسابهم  

تصدق حوار الرز بلبن ده حصل معايا بس بتفاصيل تانية   الديتيلز بقى وإنت عارف  

بداية موفقة يا باشا 

والله مواقف جامدة جدا  

بس بعد كده قبل ما تطبخ عرفنى عشان أعمل حسابى فى معدة زيادة ههههههههههههه أو أجيب حد انا مخنوق منه 

أهلا بيك يا صافيولا باشا .. وبمواقفك الجميلة ...

يلا يا مان منتظرين إجابات بقية الأسئلة وربنا يستر ههههههههههههههههه

نورتنا يا غالى 

*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صافيولا
					



ياخي اهو ده عيبنا هانفضل كده طول عمرنا ناخد الامور بالظاهر ومش كده وبس نقعد نطلع اشاعات

عمال علي بطال

ياسيدي الحكايه ومافيها ان الواد ده وماسموش مايكل علي فكره مايكل ده الجردل بتاعه كان لونه ازرق

ده ياسيدي اسمه سيد مطاوع وكل الحكايه ياسيدي انه فعلا كان معزوم عندي

من يومي وانا ابو الكرم لقيته في وشي في مره ورحت ماسك فيه هاتاكل يعني هاتاكل الواد والشهاده لله

مؤدب جدا وخجول جدا جدا من ساعه ما قلتله كده وشه بدأ يتحول وقالي لا انا في عرضك وشكرا وحاجات من دي

طبعا انا بحب النوع المهذب جدا ده وعلشان كده ماسبتوش وقفشته غصب عنه وماتتخيلش قد ايه كان

رد فعله لما عرف اني عملت اكله جديده وانه اول واحد يدوقها

طبعا شرف كبير لاي واحد انه يدوق من ايدي نوعيه مبتكره جديده انا اللي بحبه كنت باكرمه بالطريقه دي

والواد سيد ده كنت باعزه اوي

المهم قعد ياكل معايا وكله حيويه ونشاط فرحان بقا

والفرحه مش سايعاه عمال يتنطط فشر اجدع ضفدع ترع في مكانه

ويتهز ويترعش ويعرق

احساس جميل ياخي لما تشوف بعينك نتاج صنع ايدك

وتجني ثمار النجاح بالطريقه الممتعه دي 

المهم طبعا سألني هي الاكله دي عباره عن ايه جاوبته بكل هدوء دي كوسه

باللحمه المفرومه

قالي انت متاكد انك غسلت الكوسه كويس

قلتله طبعا واللحمه المفرومه كمان بس ماتحاولش تعرف سر الطبخه بتاعتي

لاني مش هاجاوبك

قالي مستحيل قصدي ابدا بس قولي غسلتها ازاي

شاورتله ياسيدي علي الجردل الاحمر اللي هناك ده بتاع الهلال والنجمه اللي عليه ااقساط

والصابونه هاتلاقيها فيه لو حابب تتأكد

يادوبك شاورت   جري بكل سرعته يبص ويتأكد ان الصابونه موجوده

ولا انا باضحك عليه زي مانتو شايفين

حتي الواد بوده كان بيعمل بيبي جنبه ابقو اسألوه انا عملت له ساندوتش

وقلتله خلي بالك من الجردل ده عليه ااقساط

طبعا كلام في سركم بعد الحركه دي بتاعت الواد سيد شجعني 

اني احتفظ بمحتويات الجردل مش كل يوم هانلاقي حاجه نضيفه كده

نغسل بيها



ياعم الحاج سيد مطاوع مين 

دا انا ياعم اللى كنت متخفى بالأسم ده .. وعمال أقولك واعيد لك وإنت ولا هنا 

أقولك ياعم ابوس إيدك انا فى مهمة رسمية ... وفيه ناس براقبها وانت تقولى لا يمممممممممكن لازززززززززززم تآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآكل ....

اقولك ياعم وربنا ما هينفع ...

وإنت ماسك عليها برده وتقولى إطلع من دووووووول يا سيد يا مطاوع ...

وانا اقولك ياعم خلاص ما بقتش مطاوع أنا بقيت رافض خلاص 

وإنت ولا هنا ولاززززززززززم تآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآكل


وأنا يادوبك كلت من هنا وعينك ما تشوف إلا النور ...

بقيت بشوف الليلة كلها اربعات فى سبعات ولا واخد بالى من اى حاجة ...

طبعا الراجل اللى مراقبه عمل الجريمة وراح طلب اتنين شاى وحجر شيشة ومخمخ ع الاخر وخلص العملية وانا اتفصلت من الشغل بسببك ...


بس سيبك انت ...

مع أكل صافيولا مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك ....


^


^


^


^


^


^


عشان هتحول  

هتغمضهم إزاى بقى 


تسلم ايدك ياعمونا على الطبخة الجامدة ... وبعدين الجردل هناخده يعنى هناخده بنقول عليه اقساط 

يلا إستمر*

----------


## صافيولا

> معاك يا صافيولا
> 
> بس ياريت مايك برز بلبن ومكسرات


احب ارحب بيك كأول انتحاري واسمحي انتهز الفرصه دي واعزمك علي عشا  ::(:

----------


## صافيولا

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أنا مقدرتش أمسك نفسي 
> إيه الجمال ده بجد بجد تسلم إيدك يا أستاذ صافيولا شكلك أستاذ في البطاطس يعني  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولي عودة بإذن الله


يرحمكم الله يا مصراويه

ده بس من زوقك والله

وبعدين انتي راجعه تاني صح

اعتبر ده وعد  ::(:

----------


## صافيولا

> على فكره سيد مطاوع ده كان صحبى 
> كان شعره اصفر وعيونه زرق
> بس ياعينى دلوقتى معدش فيه رأس اصلا عشان نعرف لون العنين ولا الشعر
> وسبحان الله بعد العزومه دى كبر 15 سنه مره واحده
> والله حاجه حلوه يعنى الام اللى عايزه ابنها يكبر علطول تاكله من اكل الاستاذ صافيولا
> بس اكله واحده مش اكتر..لانه لو اكل اكلتين تلاته احتمال يدخل مرحلة الشيخوخه علطول
> اما بالنسبه للرز باللبن..فانا اصلا مكنتش باكله..لاكن بعد الطريقه الجديده دى مش هاكله
> وبخصوص الجردل اللى عليه اقساط
> انا شايف اعلان عنه من يومين فى ابحث مع الشرطه..وانا هبلغ واخد المكافأه
> ...



اهلا يا غالي مش تقول انك معرفه

وبعدين بالنسبه للتغيير اللي حصل لصاحبنا 

بزمتك النيولوك مش حلو عليه

وبعدين بدل مايصرف دم قلبه علي عمليات التجميل

يكفي انه يكون علي مائده صافيولا 

علي الله تقدروا بس المجهود الخرافي اللي باعمله

وبعدين انت اتاخرت كده ليه فين اللبن يا سيدي الحقني بيه الاكله هاتبوظ وانت السبب

هههههههههههه

منورني يا غالي ويسلملي مرورك الحلو ده

اهلاوي المشاريب هنا علي حسابي  :Lookaround2:

----------


## صافيولا

> ياعم هاتلي ضحاكه بالكهرباااء



مش عارف الواد اهلاوي ده مهمل جدا ومش بيهتم بالحاجه ابدا ودايما يضيع

كل حاجه

عندي دي يابن البلد ::stpd:: 

واعتبر الضحاكه في الطريق

بس نصيحه في ضحاكه ليزر دلوقتي الكهربا راحت عليها  :1: 

نورتنا يا كبير

----------


## صافيولا

> الله الله الله 
> 
> على الاسئلة الجامدة يا ماجد 
> 
> لا وايه اجوبة صافيولا حقيقي حلوة موووت 
> 
> ولا طباخ الرئيس دي اختيار جميل جدا يا اهلاوي 
> 
> والله عمالة اتخيل صافيولا بحجم طلعت زكريا  ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


كده برضه يانبع انا برضه في حجم طلعت زكريا

ماشي

لعلمك انا بس في حجم ابراهيم نصر وزكيه زكريا لو متابعه مباريات محليه

عموما ياستي ماشي مسيره تتعزمي عندي في مره وانتي تغيري الدنيا قصدي تغيري رأيك فيا

منوراني يانبع وان شاء الله جاري الاجابه علي باقي الزنقات  :Cool:

----------


## صافيولا

> يا ماجد
> 
> اتق الله  
> 
> المفروض تعمل تنوية 
> 
> يعني تقول مع بداية الأسئلة
> 
> إن مينفعش حد يقرا الموضوع ده
> ...



ماشي ماشي

يمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين

بصي مستحيل اتنحي عن تأدية رسالتي في الحياة

ولازم اتعامل مع كل معده في المنتدي شئتم ام ابيتم

وبعدين ايه حكايه الحمير دي 

فيها ايه يعني هو حد مات او تعب ها

تقدري تقوليلي حد حصله حاجه

ماكلهم زي الفل ولا هو تشهير بس كده عمال علي بطال

عموما محافظ بورسعيد اترجي فيا ايام طويله علشان ااقعد في بورسعيد

انا اللي رفضت ولسه فاكر كلامه كويس لحد النهارده

انا في عرضك انت الوحيد يا صافيولا اللي حليت مشكله الحمير في البلد وخلصتنا من عربيات الكارو

ولا تنكري كده

اهو انتو كده تاكلو وتنكرو

ماشي يادكتوره هاتروحي مني فين جايبك المطبخ جايبك :Angry:

----------


## صافيولا

> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أنا من رأيى تعمل بطاطس بالرز بلبن هتبقى نيو لوك طبيخ جامد جدا ما حصلش 
> 
> الله يكون فى عون أصحابك ياعمونا دول بقى اللى يطلق عليهم حمالين الأسية 
> 
> وعلى كده كان متأمن عليهم ولا قضوها مستشفيات على حسابهم  
> ...




الحمد لله انا حريص جدا في اختيار اصحابي

والتحمل والجلد والصبر لازم يكون من صفاتهم

وحكايه المستشفيات دي ياعم احنا كلنا طلبه

ولينا تخفيضات معينه وخصوصا لو حد جاي من طرفي

عموما بتبقي نفس الاعراض ونفس التشخيص

يومين غيبوبه وعلبتين تلاته جلوكوز مش بينفع معاهم قزايز طبعا

وبعد كده الحكايه تبقي تمام

منورني انت ياكبير واستناني في اخر المحطه جايلك بالاجابات

----------


## صافيولا

> *
> 
> 
> ياعم الحاج سيد مطاوع مين 
> 
> دا انا ياعم اللى كنت متخفى بالأسم ده .. وعمال أقولك واعيد لك وإنت ولا هنا 
> 
> أقولك ياعم ابوس إيدك انا فى مهمة رسمية ... وفيه ناس براقبها وانت تقولى لا يمممممممممكن لازززززززززززم تآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآكل ....
> 
> ...




مستمرين ياكبير ولايهمك وجاري الاجابه علي باقي الفقرات العنقيه

----------


## صافيولا

> <--- الفقرة الثالثة --- >
> 
> قالولك (بعيد عن السامعين) إنك خدت نفس وظيفة اللى فى الصورة ديه ؟ أحكيلنا موقف مفتكس ممكن يحصل وإنت فى الوظيفة ديه  ؟ وقولنا على أدوات الطبخ اللى ممكن تاخدها معاك وإنت بتؤدى المهمة القومية ديه ؟


*ياخي انت بتجيب حاجات عجيبه ومعلومات مستخبيه وبتقعد تقلب علينا بلاوي سوده انت طلعتلي منين بس ياعمنا
طباخ الريس ويجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم واسترها معانا يارب ده احنا غلابه
طبعا عاوز تسمع القصه من اولها 
اخر طبخه عملتها كانت فاصوليا ياعم وبعد اول انفجار حصل لقيت خير اللهم اجعله خير عربيه سيات سودا
نزل منها 29 بني ضلفه دولاب
ونزلو شم فشر الكلب هول لغايه ماوصلو لغطا الحله بتاعتي المهم طبعا صاحبك اسد مش بيتأثر بالاونطه دي كلها

رحت ضارب تعظيم سلام وهاتك يا عياط 

المهم بعد ماكتفوا بكام قلم سحلوني وراهم وقالولي انت بقي طلعت من هنا ورايح

قلت طلعت مين قالولي طباخ الريس وبيني وبينك انا اسمع كلمه ريس من هنا اضرب تعظيم سلام وتحيا مصر وااقعد انشد اغاني وطنيه للصبح حتي اسألو الريس متقال عني

المهم اشمعني اخترتوني انا قالولي انت الوحيد اللي ممكن تروشهم سالتهم مين قالو مجلس الامن الدولي

طبعا رحت وانا ااقدر انطق مانت عارفني اسد

المهم قلتلهم مش هاعمل حاجه غير لما تجيبولي مساعد جابولي واد مقطقط كده شبه اوباما

قلت حلو كده نخش علي النووي مرتاحين

ورحت مجهز العده يا سيدي الشنيور الكلاشنكوف بتاعي وشويه شوك 6 ملي

وملاعق شبه المنجنيق كده ومنشار ماركه وحدوووه وكام غطا حله ماركه اباتشي

وطبعا التحبيشه بتاعتي السريه (( يورانيوم مخصب ))
و
اول طبخه عملتها كانت محشي انا اخترت كرنبه ماقولكش حاجه كده زي ام القنابل وبعدين رحت  جهزت الكرنب يامعلم واوباما عليه يلف

الواد بيلف المحشي بطريقه غريبه يحط الحشو ويبرم ويلحس بلسانه ويحطها علي مناخيره يشمها ويرص في الحله

طريقه غريبه عموما الكل اتكيف من الاكله دي ومن بعدها ابتكروا حكايه الكادر دي

يعني كان ليا الشرف في الحكايه دي انا والواد اوباما
بس اوعي تقول لحد ده سر*

----------


## صافيولا

*



			
				<--- الفقرة الرابعة --- >


ايه شعورك أول ما بتسمع الكلمات ديه ..
			
		

هات ياسيدي هات





			
				1- دجاج كنتاكى
			
		

باتخنق خصوصا ان  صاحبها سرق الخلطه السريه مني لما كان صبي من صبياني

اموت واعرف عرف انها تحت الدولاب ازاي 





			
				2- الفاصوليا
			
		

الفا دي اشعه وصو ده صوت الكتاكيتو بني وليا الشرف اني ماعرفهاش





			
				3- رز بلبن 
			
		

ده طبق انا محترف جدا فيه وهو اللي عرفني احداث تطورات اسعار اللبن حتي وقتنا هذا





			
				4- زلعة عسل 
			
		

دي عضوه شفتها في منتدي ياخي ومن يوم ماتعرفت عليها وانا  الخلايا العصبيه بتاعتي مش طبيعيه





			
				5- إيمان الشامى
			
		

مين دي



استني افتكرت ياخي دي بقي دبستني في عزومه قبل كده وفي الاخر قال مش عاجبها

رغم اني عملتلها انواع مستحيل تلاقيها في اجدعها مطعم بس اموت واعرف عرفت مكان ريش البوم ازاي*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

لولا ضحكي

انا كنت فكرتك..مين ايمان الشامي صافيولا.......... ::mazika2:: 

واضح انك مش متابع اي نشرة أخبار

بص..المرة دي لا هتريئ..و لا أناكف

بمنتهى الهدوء أهو

هقول

بجد بجد بجد

استمتعت بالحوار لأقصى درجة

خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ........................لالالالالالالالالالا


استني

حاجة أخيرة لو سمحت........

بالنسبة لبقايا عضم الحمير الباقي من العزومة ..هوديه فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ::shit:: 

آه..اتصرفت انت..و عملته شوربة كوارع!!!!!!!!!

طيب ..ألف هنا    :Biggrin: 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه



سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  ام

----------


## صافيولا

*



			
				لولا ضحكي

انا كنت فكرتك..مين ايمان الشامي صافيولا..........

واضح انك مش متابع اي نشرة أخبار
			
		

اخري سبيس تون من الاخر





			
				بص..المرة دي لا هتريئ..و لا أناكف
			
		

غريبه مش عوايدك 





			
				بمنتهى الهدوء أهو

هقول

بجد بجد بجد

استمتعت بالحوار لأقصى درجة


اخيرا قولتيلك كلمه حلوه منشفه ريقي من بدري





			
				خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ........................لالالالالالالالالالا


استني
			
		

خير اللهم اجعله خير





			
				حاجة أخيرة لو سمحت........
			
		

اتفضلي ياستي





			
				بالنسبة لبقايا عضم الحمير الباقي من العزومة ..هوديه فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

آه..اتصرفت انت..و عملته شوربة كوارع!!!!!!!!!

طيب ..ألف هنا
			
		

عضم الحمير ده ياستي كالعاده طبعا كوارع

ياستي ده مفيد جدا خصوصا في الفتره اللي بيصيب الشخص مننا حاله طرب

ياكل من هنا ويغني بحبك ياحمار





			
				هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
			
		

يرحمكم الله





			
				سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال ام
			
		

ابقي خلينا نشوفك وخلي بالك من السلمه المكسوره

هههههههههههه

نورتيني يادكتوره والله واهلا بيك في عالم صافيولا*

----------


## لمسه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد براااافو   

اهلاوى  فاكهة المنتدى
ساااااااااااااسوووووو العسل


صااااااااااااافووووووولاالسكر

انا عارفه اهلاوى وساره الاتنين تحفه 

انما صافولا بجد كانت مفاجاه ليه ان دمه يبقى سكر كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله بجد استمتعت معاكو

----------


## بيكو555

فعلا موضوع يضايق ربنا يكون فى عونكوا بس الحمد اللة احنا معندناش مترو :mazika3:

----------


## سوما

*أهلاوى ..
أنا عارفة أنى جييت متأخر بس والله يا أما اكون مشغولة ليكون المنتدى مشغول وأنا بكتب الرد عندك..
بجد حلقة سارة عسولة..وكمان صافيولا.......بجد مشاكل انتوا طلعتوا 
تسلم أفكارك يا شديد....*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد براااافو   

اهلاوى  فاكهة المنتدى
ساااااااااااااسوووووو العسل


صااااااااااااافووووووولاالسكر

انا عارفه اهلاوى وساره الاتنين تحفه 

انما صافولا بجد كانت مفاجاه ليه ان دمه يبقى سكر كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله بجد استمتعت معاكو 


يا ميت أهلاص وسهلاً وسهلاً باللى هتخلص على نص سكان المنتدى بعزومتها الحالية 

وبعدين فاكهة ايه وعنب ايه ... هو إحنا داخلين على محل فكهانى ولا حاجة  

مش تقلقي يا لمسة إحنا بنختار على الفرازة 

وهنا بيتألق الكل بالصلاة على النبى 

وإن شاء الله الكل يضحك وينبسط ..

ويلا حضرى نفسك عشان الدور التهييسي بيلف يلف وهيرجع لك 

وأهلاً بيكِ يا دكتورة  

نورتينا ..
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بيكو555
					

فعلا موضوع يضايق ربنا يكون فى عونكوا بس الحمد اللة احنا معندناش مترو


مترو مين ويضايق ايه ورايح فين وجاى منين .. 

هو الموضوع راح خد لفة فى موضوع هيثم وسرق لنا تعليق من هناك وجه ولا ايه  

على العموم نورتنا يا عم بيكو ..

وأهلاً بيك ..

وألف شكر للى سرقلى التعليق ده من موضوع هيثم   تسلم ايدك يا أم أحمد أو يا زهراء 

معلش يا هيثم بقى يبقى فى بوقك ويقسم لغيرك 

*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

أهلاوى ..
أنا عارفة أنى جييت متأخر بس والله يا أما اكون مشغولة ليكون المنتدى مشغول وأنا بكتب الرد عندك..
بجد حلقة سارة عسولة..وكمان صافيولا.......بجد مشاكل انتوا طلعتوا 
تسلم أفكارك يا شديد....


يا ميت هلا باللى كانت هتبقى ضحية أولى 

نورتينا والله يا سوما ..

وأهلاً بيكِ فى كل وقت ..

ومش تقلقي أنا بخرت الموضوع وعرفت ليه كان بيقفل مع الناس ساعات 

السر فى سارة وعريسها منها لله ... من ساعة ما حكت الموقف والمنتدى اتعفرت 

يلا الحمد لله بقى شغال وزى الفل دلوقتى أهو 

يلا خليكى متابعة معانا عشان الحلقات الجاية هتبقى تمام التمام إن شاء الله*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*


















وعووووووووووووووووووووووووووودنا مرة أووووووووووخرررررررررررررررررررررررررى 



مع الإثارة 







والإثارة






والخروج من دش ساخن كل خد عليه خوخة 






مع عضونا ... 



الهُمام .. 



الخارج من دور زُكام ... 



واللى هنقضى معاه وقت تمام ...



صافيولا باشا .. 



ضيف قهوتنا اللى مشاربها بالمجان 



وندخل فى الفقرات سريع سريع ...



ونستكمل فقرات الحادث المُريع ...



ووصفات الطبيخ الفظيع ...



يلا على الفقرات 




<--- الفقرة الأولى --->


أوصف لنا خلال طور شعورك الجميل الحلو اللى زى الفل خلال رحلة اختنا الكريمة لمسة اللئيمة اللى هتودينا فى عالم اللامجهول ودخلتنا فى طريق اللى يروح ما يرجعش مع ريا واختها سكينة ... اسرد لنا فى خلال سطور تعليقك على الرحلة الفريدة والعزومة الشديدة ... 



<--- الفقرة الثانية --->


موقف جميل وعارف إنك أدها وأدود 

قامت عصابة الكتكوت الشرس اللى ما يقدرش عليها أى حرس بعملية خطف المدعوة / دكتور إيمان الشامى عند رجوعها من عزومة معتبرة .. من غير ما تعزم حد ولا الهوا ... وقام المتحدث الرسمي بأسم العصابة وزعيمها المبجل .. صافيولا باشا الراجل الهايل .. بإصدار بيان عن العصابة وبه طلب الفدية وغيره من الامور المتعلقة بالعصابة ...

يلا يا نجم اكتب لنا البيان ده هنا تفصيلياً ... بكل جوانبه .. من الخطف وحتى الطلبات .. واختمه بختم العصابة اللى ليها شعار تكتبه فى اخر البيان ...

شغل الخيال بقى يا معلم 



<--- الفقرة الثالثة --->


معاك ورقة بيضا .. ناصعة البياض ..

ما اتضربش فيها قلم حتى 

هاتلنا 20 استخدام ليها 

ربنا معاك ياريس 



<--- الفقرة الرابعة --->


مواقف مضحكة جمعتك من خلال مشاركاتك مع اعضاء منتدانا الكريم لا تنسى ... احكى يا باشا .. وقولنا حصلت مع مين ... وعاوزين من الاخر نفطس معاك من الضحك  اولهم الدكتورة اساسى اسمها يتكتب هنا  >>>> اصلنا بنموت فى الفضايح احنا 





يلا يا مان معاك المايك ...


وجمهور القهوة منتظرين على أحر من الجمر ...

وشاى للاعضاء يا ريس بسرعة عقبال ما صافيولا باشا يخلص الاجابات >>> والدفع انجليزى 


يلا ربنا معاك 

وانتظرووووووووونا مع الجديد 


*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

دي حرب ذكورية صر يحة :Angry2: 

يعني يا سي أهلاوي ..شايف المحبة مقطعة بعضها أوي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بيني و بينك..و أنا بقرأ السؤال..قلت بس

أهلاوي فاكر صافيولا..أدهم صبري ::shit:: 

و إيه بأة..إيمان اتخطفت..و انقذها يا صافيولا :Gun2: 

بس واضح إن ضميرك الحي..قالك لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ::mazika2:: 

صافيولا مينفعش يكون غير الخاطف. :3: .لكن المنقذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا راااااااااااااااااجل.. :Lookaround2: 

دي الحاجة الوحيدة الصح...............

أمري لله..وقعت في إيد من لا يرحم ::uff:: 

و الفضايح هتبقي للركب

أدينا معاك للآخر..........ده لو في عمر

جاتلك عالطبطاب يا صافيولا ::no2:: 

عيش بأة............

و إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون :Closedeyes:

----------


## صافيولا

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد براااافو   
> 
> اهلاوى  فاكهة المنتدى
> ساااااااااااااسوووووو العسل
> 
> 
> صااااااااااااافووووووولاالسكر
> ...


انتي اللي جيتي ولا الهوي اللي رماك

اهلا يا لمسه

منوره القعده يا كاااابيره

تسلميلي علي الكلام الرقيق ده

حاجه ساقعه يابني هنا علي حسابي

منوره القعده يا لمسه

----------


## صافيولا

> فعلا موضوع يضايق ربنا يكون فى عونكوا بس الحمد اللة احنا معندناش مترو


ماقلتش انت نازل فين  :Bicycle:

----------


## صافيولا

> *أهلاوى ..
> أنا عارفة أنى جييت متأخر بس والله يا أما اكون مشغولة ليكون المنتدى مشغول وأنا بكتب الرد عندك..
> بجد حلقة سارة عسولة..وكمان صافيولا.......بجد مشاكل انتوا طلعتوا 
> تسلم أفكارك يا شديد....*



ولا متاخره ولا حاجه ياستي

اتفضلي البيت بيتك

كوبايه عرق سوس هنا يا ماجد  :y:

----------


## صافيولا

> يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> دي حرب ذكورية صر يحة
> 
> يعني يا سي أهلاوي ..شايف المحبة مقطعة بعضها أوي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> بيني و بينك..و أنا بقرأ السؤال..قلت بس
> 
> أهلاوي فاكر صافيولا..أدهم صبري
> ...


*
اللهم صلي علي النبي

والله ووقعت معايا في شر مناكفاتك يادوك

الليله ليلتي يا باشا

اخيرا عشت والفرصه جاتلي لغايه عندي 

ماجد انت باشا يابني*

----------


## صافيولا

> <--- الفقرة الأولى --->
> 
> 
> أوصف لنا خلال طور شعورك الجميل الحلو اللى زى الفل خلال رحلة اختنا الكريمة لمسة اللئيمة اللى هتودينا فى عالم اللامجهول ودخلتنا فى طريق اللى يروح ما يرجعش مع ريا واختها سكينة ... اسرد لنا فى خلال سطور تعليقك على الرحلة الفريدة والعزومة الشديدة ...


*في ليله حالكه مظلمه سمعت خبطه علي الباب زي اللي مايكون حد رمي طوبه وجري

روحت اشوف ايه الحكايه ياسيدي بصيت لقيت ورقه مكرمشه كده وشكلها يقرف ماعلينا افتح ياعم صافيولا وبص علي اللي مكتوب لقيت التالي :

بمزاجك او غصب عنك هاتيجي يعني هاتيجي انا عازماكم 

نص ساعه وهاعدي عليك اخدك او اخطفك وانت ودماغك

امضاء لمسه

وصوت ضحكه ياعم الحاج عماله ترن في دماغي لغايه دلوقتي

المهم ماحطتش في دماغي قلت اكيد حد بيهزر معايا يعني وهو معقول لمسه

هاتكتب كده وبتاع كبرت دماغي المهم بعد نص ساعه لقيت رجل رازعه الباب ووقت الباب علي الارض ولمسه داخله وفارده ايديها قدامها ومميله راسها لورا



والكاسيت بتاعي اشتغل لوحده وعمال يصوت بموسيقي غريبه

صاحبك مافيش حاجه تهزه ابدا ولا ترعبه مايكلش معايا ابدا الحوارات دي

رحت واقف قدامها بثبات وقلت : انا جاي معاك ان شاء الله توديني فين

انا في عرضك يا لمسه

المهم يا ريس ماخدتش وقت في ايديها هي يادوب خبطه وشالتني علي ضهرها وهاتك ياجري طبعا انا مش مستوعب حاجه انا بس باشوف عمدان النور عمال تتغير بسرعه وفجاه النور قطع ولقيت نفسي باترمي علي الارض وبصوتها الناعم بتقول : قوم ياد من هنا بسرعه واجري حضر الليله الزباين علي وصول

قلت بصوتي القوي : ناس مين الله يخليك انا مش فاهم حاجه

قالت : ياد انت انا مش قلتلك في عزومه

جاوبت بثبات : ايوه حصل والله بس فين العزومه دي هاتبقي فين يعني

راحت مشاوره وقالت هاتتعمل هنا 

وراح الرعد خابط حته خبطه والسما برقت كده ياعم الحاج

ياخي الرعد والبرق دول حاجه غريبه بيفكروني بالبوليس في الافلام المصريه القديمه بتلاقيه بييجي في الوقت المناسب

المهم لمحت بطرف عيني المكان اللي بتشاور عليه



غريب لما الهدوم كل شويه تتبل ياخي المشكله رعد وبرق يعني من غير مطر

ماعلينا دون ان نخوض في تفاصيل

سحلتني لمسه قصدي خدتني معاها لجوه وقالت : تقدر تشيل اوزان تقيله ياد انت

قلتلها : انا زمان بقي كنت باشيل غسيل وكده زمااااااان يعني

قالت : في جثتين لسه طازه اهم قدامك اجري ياد افحر فحرتين علي قدهم وارميهم فيها قبل ماحد ييجي ويلاحظ حاجه

انا مش عاوزه حد يشك في اي حاجه

قلتلها وانا كلي براءه : يلاحظو ايه مستحيل طبعا حد يلاحظ حاجه يعني سيبك من شويه الدم اللي مغرق المكان كله

او العظام اللي مرميه هنا وهناك والدنيا ضلمه خلقه عادي يعني اوعي تفكيرك يسمحلك بانهم هايشكو لحظه في اي حاجه

صاحبك من النوع اللي لايمكن ياخد اوامر من حد ابدا واهم حاجه عندي الكرامه

المهم جريت ادور علي الكوريك ورحت احفر بهمه ونشاط وجريت اشيل الجثث  ورميتهم في الحفره وهاتك ياردم

ولمسه مشغوله قاعده تخطط وهي بتشرب مشروبها بتاع كل يوم



المهم قعدت استني مصيري زي باقي الناس والزباين شرفت العزومه واحد ورا واحده وواحده ورا واحده

قلت للمسه بصي انا شايف ايمان هنا ودي ماحدش يقدر عليها لا انا ولا انتي هانتصرف ازاي

قالت ماتخافش يابني انا عامله حسابي كويس انا حطيتلها اتنين كيلو مخدر في الكاس بتاع العصير اللي قدامها ده

بصيت للكاس وافتكرت النكته بتاعت ابو العربي لما جاب كيلو شبار وطلع منهم اتنين كيلو بطارخ

المهم استني ياعم الحاج واحد ورا واحد بيقع ولمسه مستمتعه بالحكايه كلهم حصلهم اغماء الا ايمان طبعا قعدت تضحك

وكل شويه تقول العصير بتاعكم جميل هات يا صافو تاني وهي بتزغزغني وبتهزر معايا كعادتها اصلها بتحب الهزار



الشهاده لله لمسه كمان كانت بتحب تهزر معايا في الرايحه والجايه



علشان كده انا باعمل كل حاجه بتطلبها مني

اليوم كله علي كده لمسه تخنق في الناس وايمان تشرب من دمهم قصدي من كاس العصير

بس هم تقريبا خدو علي بعض واكتشفو ان بينهم شيء مشترك

والعبد لله فضل لوحده في الاخر والاتنين بيبصولي






ويقبو مني وبصوتهم الناعم عمالين يغنو ويقولو

الدور الدور الدور الدور موعود يالي عليك الدور

شايف لمسه بتبل الفوطه وايمان جايه وهي بتضحكلي

بس الحمد لله الشرطه وصلت في الوقت المناسب مش قلتلك ربنا كبير 

دخلو في الوقت المناسب وشالهوهم من عليا الحمد لله 

والدكتور بعدها طمني ان حله الهستريا اللي عندي هاتروح مع الوقت اهم حاجه 

مافكرش في اللي حصل*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا راااااااااااااااااااجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :: 

ده اللي هو أنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

و مجبتش يعني سيرة لما قعدت تتوسل لي  :: وتقولي

و..النبي يا أستاذة دكتور إيمان تعفي عني :: 

ده انا غلباااااااااااااااااااان :: 

و مش أدك

و لازم اعترف إنك في شجاعة..هركليز :: 

و عبقرية كرومبو :: 

آخر مرة...

و مقلتش إني عفيت عنك بمنهتى الكرم :: 

و لمسة تقولي بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش :: 

و انا اطمنك

و أقولك بلاها سوسو...و خد نادية ::  :: 

بس طلعت بتاكل و تنكر..........

مااااااااااااااااشي

خلى البوليس ينفعك ::

----------


## بيكو555

قبل التعليق احب اعرفكم بنفسى انا بيكو عضو جديد مشركاتى 
الم جامدة جدا بس دى راجعة للحالة النفسية الى الواحد فيها وهوا بيقرا الرسالة 
منتظرين الجديد :good:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*عدنا وراجع تانى 

فينك ياعم صافيولا >>>> هبحث واجى لكم هوا *

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

حمد الله على سلامتك يا اهلاوي

فينك و فين صافيولا

اختفيتوا انتوا الاتنين فجأة

انا قلت ادور في جوانتناموا؟؟

بس  ..موصلتش بنتيجه

و اديك ظهرت اهو

يبقي فاضل صافيولا

يلا..ورينا شطارتك

----------


## بنت الريف

بجد كلكم فى منتهى الظرف ودمكم ذى العسل وحقيق موضوع فى منتهى الخفة  ومشاركتكم أهلاوى شديد و صافيولا وإيمان ولمسة  كومدية جدا  أنا بجد كان نفسى أتاب الموضوع من أول مانزل لكن كان عندى إمتحانات 
            بحييك مرة تانية أهلاوى شديد ومبروووووووك لفوز مصر على إيطاليا

----------


## مــ القمر ــاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلاوي شديد

بصراحة موضوع في منتهى الجمال والروعه  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y: 

بجد بجد بجدددددد فكره رائعه واكتر من رائعه

ولا الاعضاء الي معاك بجد فريق كله مكمل بعض
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
الله يديم المحبة والضحكة بينكو يارب

بصراحة انا هلكت من الضحك 

وبصراحة اكتر موضوع يستحق التمييز والمتابعه المستمرة

بشكر كل الاعضاء بصراحة كلكم زي العسل والله

تقبلوا اجمل تحية من اختكم 

ماء القمر

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*بيكو 

أهلا بيك يا مان نورت المنتدى وربنا يجعل دماغك رايقة دايماً وحالتك المزاجية حلوة إن شاء الله 

وأهلا بيك فى قهوة المفرفشين 


************************************************


إيمان الشامى 

أهلا يا رياسة 

طب انا ظهرت وصافيولا اختفى إنتى اللى فين بقى 

إن شاء الله صافيولا يرجع قريب تنورنا مرة تانى بإذن الله ...

وإنتِ فين بقى مختفية  إن شاء الله يكون مصيف عشان أحسد فيكى براحتى  

وأهلاً بمرورك اللى بيسعدنى دايماً يا دكتورة 

**********************************************


بنت الريف

أهلاً بكِ أختي العزيزة نورتينا بمشاركتك الجميلة ديه ... ويارب يكون الموضوع نال استحسانك واستحسان الجميع  

بس انتى قولتى 4 اسماء ومش قولتى مصراوية جدا هى اه قصيرة ومش بتبان من الارض بس لو شبيتى شوية وبصيتى جوة الموضوع هتلاقيها على طول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ديه أحد قنابل الموضوع النووية  حاسبى وإنتى بتتابعى ردودها تقعى من كتر الضحك  

نورتينا أختِ الكريمة وأهلاً بكِ فى كل وقت 

***********************************************


الأخت الكريمة ماء القمر 

أهلاً بكِ وبمرورك الشيك ده ...

نورتينا وأشكرك على هذا الثناء اللى اعطانا أكتر من حقنا ..

ربنا يبارك فيكِ ...

وأكون سعيد بمتابعتك المستمرة إن شاء الله 

أخوكِ أهلاوى شديد 

 *

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

* انتظرووووووووووووووووونا مع العضو القادم فى قهوة المفرفشين 



   *

----------


## سابرينا

*انا اهوه مستنيه مش ماشيه* 
*بس بسرعه احسن الجو حر والمواصلات زحمه* 
*عشان الحق اروح قبل المدفع*

----------


## حنين مصر

موضوع جميل بالتوفيق

----------


## M!sS Roro

ياترى ميييييين  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الله عليك يا ماجد  

موضوع زى العسل

ودا حاجة متوقعه من الأهلاويه

وفى إنتظار العضو الجديييييييييد

----------


## e_elassas

موضوع متميز وميجيش غير من الاهلاويه طبعا

ماشاء الله تسلم ايدك استاذ ماجد واهه فى انتظار العضو الجديد

----------


## الأزهري المصري



----------


## رحمة



----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع جميل أخي الكريم أهلاوي شديد
في انتظار ضيوفك الرائعين  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا أهلاوى شديد جائزة حورس

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبرووووك يا ماجد

----------


## a_leader

ألف مبروك اخى العزيز  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك

----------


## the_chemist

10000000000000000000000000  مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ماااااااااااااااااااااااجد

تحياتى وأمنياتى بالتقدم ودوام الرُقي

أنت شخص رائع تستحق كل خير

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الف االف الف مبروك الجايزه*

* يأجدع أهلاوى*

*وعقبال السنه الجايه إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل

أهلاوى شديد



ألف مبروك الجائزة المستحقه



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## mohamed salama

يا ابو الدماغ الفاضيه والروقان ايه المواضيع الجامده دى بجد عايز واحد فاضىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...





مبروك أهلاوى الف مبروك

وإن شاء الله دايما من نجاح لنجاح

وكل حورس وإنت فايز  ...*

----------


## nour2005

أهلاوي 




مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك أهلاوي فوز موضوعك الجميل بفضية حورس 2   :f: 009

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

متشكرين يا جماعة على حورس ... >>>>>> رديت على ما صحيت من الصدمة انى كسبت هيييييييييييييييييييييييه  ::   بعدها باربع سنين  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه .. بس كده  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> متشكرين يا جماعة على حورس ... >>>>>> رديت على ما صحيت من الصدمة انى كسبت هيييييييييييييييييييييييه   بعدها باربع سنين


طيب أنت متأكد أنك كسبت  :: 
 ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه .. بس كده


ايوة بس كده :Confused:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> طيب أنت متأكد أنك كسبت





فين ياعم انت الفانلة  ::  :: 


انت كلت عليا الهدية  ::  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> فين ياعم انت الفانلة 
> 
> 
> انت كلت عليا الهدية


الفلنه موجوده والبضاعة موجودة 
قابلني انت بس

----------


## the_chemist

فينك ياض يا ماجد

----------

